# What air pump do you use?



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

What brand of air pump would you recommend? I have a 55 gallon, and am using the battery operated type at the moment, as I have a balloon molly who was gasping at the surface. I want to get the plug-in type though, for obvious reasons. What brand and what power pump would you recommend for a 55? What has been most reliable for you?


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Might want to invest in a better filtration unit. Besides that I recomend going cheap, the tetra ten gallon air pump and the penn-plax ten gallon pump have both been sufficent. I have only tested this using one air stone per pump and the test was in a 90 gallon tank (deeper than a 55)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the JW Fusion series. Affordable online and nice and quiet.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

A better question would be, how do I dampen that obnoxious hum every air pump seems to make?


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I couldn't wait any longer for replies, so read lots of reviews and decided to go with JW Fusion 500. I hope that will be sufficient. I see you also like that series, Mattsbettas! Makes me happy. Looks like I made a good choice. Thank you all. By the way, I have a Penguin 350 filter on the tank. Love it. I have a few balloon mollies however, and they seem to gasp at the top from time to time if I don't run an air stone in there. They seem more sensitive in that way. Now that I am using my battery operated Hagan (temporarily until I receive the Fusion) they are no longer doing that. By the way, the Hagan battery operated pump has now been running for almost 72 hours on the FIRST set of batteries! Didn't expect that!


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

API 40 you'll never buy another pump


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think you'll be happy with the JW. It isn't silent, but I'm yet to hear a silent air pump. They're quiet enough that I can sleep with one meters away from my bed no problem (along with another pump and tons of filters). You can also wrap an old hand towel around it to make it even quieter.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, Matt, you're right! The Fusion is VERY quiet! I can't hear it over my Penguin filters (the water flow sound). So it's perfect. So far, I really love it and am so glad I decided on it. Now I'm waiting on a medium airstone for it.


----------

